# Laurel or Yanny?



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2018)

I've heard it both ways.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/15/health/yanny-laurel-audio-social-media-trnd/index.html


----------



## txjennah PE (May 16, 2018)

I heard Laurel on my computer, but Yanny on my husband's computer.

My brother heard both at the same time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 16, 2018)

Heard it as Laurel on my iPad this morning, and just heard it as Yanny on my work computer just now.  it's an interesting audio anomaly, but a colossally stupid thing to argue about.


----------



## leggo PE (May 16, 2018)

Yanny, or Yannley.


----------



## leggo PE (May 16, 2018)

Tried it on my phone and my work computer, guess they have the same sound settings?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2018)

Yanny


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2018)

Yanni but when they play it and show the waveform, I hear "yalie"


----------



## csb (May 16, 2018)

I heard Laurel. 

This mostly brings up the fact that my mother insists there is a massive difference in the pronunciation of Erin and Aaron.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2018)

It's Laurel and anyone who thinks differently is obviously wrong.


----------



## shmoe (May 16, 2018)

I first listened to it on my phone with headphones. "Yanny."

Unplugged my headphones. "Laurel"

Wild!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2018)

csb said:


> my mother insists there is a massive difference in the pronunciation of Erin and Aaron.


But there is.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> But there is.


Exactly.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2018)

TV was Yanny, Mrs. Supe's phone was clearly Laurel with no hint of anything else.  Clearly its all a ruse just to piss me off, and 99% of the playbacks are really just saying one of the two.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 17, 2018)

I watched a pretty neat explanation of this phenomenon on YouTube yesterday.  Apparently, the original recording was saying Laurel, but high frequency artifacts were layered over the original recording such that some people hear Yanny.  There is even someone that has pitch-shifted a recording of himself saying Laurel, and the higher the shift, the more it sounds like Yanny.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 17, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 17, 2018)

I only ever hear laurel, but my hearing is quite bad. My wife hears both simultaneously regardless of source.


----------



## Exengineer (May 25, 2018)

I think it's Lanny.  Everyone is wrong.  But then who gives a true shit one way or another?


----------



## frazil (May 25, 2018)

Its 100% Laurel.


----------



## Violator (May 25, 2018)

Hardy


----------



## geomane (May 25, 2018)

I hear poopoo every time


----------

